# 川特大? ?TU毕业证书【?? 拿大毕业证】Q/微86614733做?? 拿大? ?? ?毕业证成绩单原版文?? Trent University



## akljfklasf10 (Sep 16, 2017)

【实体公司】QQ/微信86614733办理国外大学毕业证，成绩单，学校毕业证明材料，精仿原版文凭。
◆◆◆◆◆----------------【远洋教育】留学归国服务中心-----------◆◆◆◆◆
如果您处于以下几种情况：
◇在校期间，因各种原因未能顺利毕业&#8230;&#8230;拿不到官方毕业证
◇面对父母的压力，希望尽快拿到；
◇不清楚认证流程以及材料该如何准备；
◇回国时间很长，忘记办理；
◇回国马上就要找工作，办给用人单位看；
◇企事业单位必须要求办理的
◇需要报考公务员、购买免税车、落转户口
◇申请留学生创业基金
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
【主营项目】
一.毕业证、成绩单、使馆认证、教育部认证、雅思托福成绩单、学生卡等！
二.真实使馆公证(即留学回国人员证明,不成功不收费) 
三.真实教育部学历学位认证（教育部存档！教育部留服网站永久可查）
四.办理各国各大学文凭(一对一专业服务,可全程监控跟踪进度) 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
真实网上可查的证明材料
1、教育部学历学位认证，留服官网真实存档可查，永久存档。
2、留学回国人员证明（使馆认证），使馆网站真实存档可查。

咨询顾问：qq/微信:86614733

q/微信:86614733办理毕业证成绩单、教育部学历认证，留学回国证明


----------

